# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Ανακατασκευη ηχειων για παλιο ενισχυτη !!

## christakosxo

Γεια σας παιδια !! θα ηθελα τη βοηθειας σας για την επιλογη των μεγαφωνων που θα τοποθετησω στα παλια κουτια των ηχειων( ταιριασμα των watt και Ωhm αλλα και το ειδος των μεγαφωνων αναλογα με τις συχνοτητες ,woofer,tweeter,midrange,crossover κλπ !! ) ο ενισχυτης ειναι παλιος και κριμα θα ηταν να τον πεταξω ,σκεφτηκα να τον αξιοποιησω !!! τα χαρακτηριστικα του ειναι αυτα που φαινονται στις photo  !!! οπως θα δειτε αναγραφει 100 watt !!! αυτο το 100 watt αναφερεται στο συνολο των watt  των μεγαφωνων που μπορω να συνδεσω στο καθε καναλι ?? κατα ποσο μπορω να ξεπερασω αυτα τα watt ??? Επισης αναφερει απο 8 - 16 ΩΗΜ !! Υπαρχουν 16 ΩΗΜ ηχεια?? αν μειωσω τα ΩΗΜ κατω απο τα 8 ΩΗΜ συνδεοντας τα μεγαφωνα παραλληλα θα υπαρχει προβλημα για τον ενισχυτη???

----------


## mpex2006km

> Γεια σας παιδια !! θα ηθελα τη βοηθειας σας για την επιλογη των μεγαφωνων που θα τοποθετησω στα παλια κουτια των ηχειων( ταιριασμα των watt και Ωhm αλλα και το ειδος των μεγαφωνων αναλογα με τις συχνοτητες ,woofer,tweeter,midrange,crossover κλπ !! ) ο ενισχυτης ειναι παλιος και κριμα θα ηταν να τον πεταξω ,σκεφτηκα να τον αξιοποιησω !!! τα χαρακτηριστικα του ειναι αυτα που φαινονται στις photo  !!! οπως θα δειτε αναγραφει 100 watt !!! αυτο το 100 watt αναφερεται στο συνολο των watt  των μεγαφωνων που μπορω να συνδεσω στο καθε καναλι ?? κατα ποσο μπορω να ξεπερασω αυτα τα watt ??? Επισης αναφερει απο 8 - 16 ΩΗΜ !! Υπαρχουν 16 ΩΗΜ ηχεια?? αν μειωσω τα ΩΗΜ κατω απο τα 8 ΩΗΜ συνδεοντας τα μεγαφωνα παραλληλα θα υπαρχει προβλημα για τον ενισχυτη???



ΈΝΑ-ΈΝΑ .

Πρώτων τα 100 watt αναφέρονται και για τα δυο κανάλια ΔΛΔ 50χ2=100 Άρα το κάθε ηχείο πρέπει να είναι 50 watt. 

Υπάρχουν ηχεία 16Ω (αλλά δεν τα βρίσκεις εύκολα). Καλύτερα είναι να του βάλεις λίγο πιο μεγάλα ηχεία πχ.65 watt ανά ηχείο. 

Αν μειώσεις τα Ω τότε θα ανεβάσεις την ισχύ άλλα θα χαλάσεις πάρα πολύ τον ήχο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Χρήστο,
δεν έχω να προτείνω ηχεία αλλά μια σημείωση: Η ισχύς που γράφει πίσω είναι η μέγιστη ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση. Ψάχνοντας στο internet συμπέρανα ότι η ισχύς εξόδου ήχου πρέπει να είναι έως *2x 20Wrms*. Το πιθανότερο είναι να βρεις/φτιάξεις ηχεία στα *8Ω*. 
G

----------


## christakosxo

φιλε γιωργο επειδη μπερδευτηκα λιγο !! δεν ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο κωνσταντινος???  τι εκφραζει το *2x 20Wrms*  ?????

----------


## GeorgeVita

> τι εκφράζει το *2x 20Wrms*;


Η ισχύς του ενισχυτή σου είναι 20Wrms σε κάθε κανάλι (L, R). Τα ηχεία μπορεί να είναι 30...40...50Wrms.
Λόγω μικρής ισχύος του ενισχυτή σου, είναι σημαντικότερο να βάλεις ηχεία με καλή απόδοση ισχύος που μετράται σε dB SPL ανά W στο 1 μέτρο (ηχητική πίεση).
Ετσι αν επιλέξεις ηχεία ή μεγάφωνα είναι προτιμότερα τα 90dB SPL @1W @1m από άλλα των 86dB SPL @1W @1m.
G

----------


## christakosxo

Ωραια καταληξαμε στα db και στα watt !! Τα ΩΗΜ τωρα θα δειξει ποσο θα φθασουν αναλογα με τι μεγαφωνα θα συνδυασω !!!! θελω τη βοηθεια σας στον συνδυασμο !! τι ειναι καλυτερο να βαλω μεγαφωνο 3,4 δρομων η να συνδεσω παραλληλα woofer ,midrange,tweeter με συνολικα watt γυρω στα 50 ?? Επισης χρειαζεται crossover ξεχωριστο ή εχουν απο μονα τους τα μεγαφωνα??

----------


## ezizu

Χρήστο γεία σου.Πιστεύω ένα ηχείο δύο δρόμων (γούφερ + τουίτερ) είναι μια καλή επιλογή για τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή.Η αντίσταση θα πρέπει να είναι 8 Ω  και η ισχύς περίπου 50 watt.Δεν συνδέουμαι *ποτέ* *παράλληλα*διαφορετικά μεγάφωνα ,όσο αφορά την απόκριση συχνότητας (woofer,tweeter,midrange,mid bass ) και την ισχύ τους βέβαια αν μιλάμε για ίδιας απόκρισης μεγάφωνα (π.χ. woofer).To crossover είναι το κύκλωμα διαχώρισης συχνοτήτων  και μέσω αυτού συνδέονται τα μεγάφωνα.Δεν βρίσκεται συνήθως πάνω στα μεγάφωνα,(όμως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ,όπως σε απλά ηχεία αυτοκινήτου 2 ή 3 δρόμων υπάρχουν πυκνωτές που παίζουν το ρόλο του crossover). Είναι δομημένο σε μια πλακέτα και έχει και αυτό τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά  όπως: ισχύς , συχνότητες διαχωρισμού , βαθμό αποκοπής (1ου βαθμού 6db/οκτάβα, 2ου βαθμού 12db/οκτάβα) κ.λ.π , και σχεδίαση ανάλογα με την αντίσταση μεγαφώνων.

----------


## christakosxo

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου !! ησουν κατανοητος !! δηλαδη εγω τωρα χρειαζομαι ενα crossover ξεχωριστο ,ενα tweeter γυρω στα 25 watt -8 ΩΗΜ και ενα woofer παλι στα 25 watt - 8 ΩΗΜ τα οποια θα οδηγηθουν απο το crossover ?????  Επισης η αποδοση ισχυος πρεπει να ειναι η ιδια για το tweeter kai to woofer ????  Kai γενικα για να ξερω  η αποδοση ισχυος παιζει ρολο στη συνδεση παραλληλων μεγαφωνων εφοσον ειναι ιδιας αποκρισης συχνοτητας και ισα watt ??? πρεπει να ειναι  η ιδια μεταξυ αυτων????

----------


## christakosxo

κανεις ??

----------


## PCMan

Ένα tweeter γύρω στα 5 wrms θα παρεις. Τα 25wrms είναι πάρα πολλά.
Woofer 25-50wrms, εκεί μέσα.
Και ένα crossover 2 δρόμων που να αντέχει πάνω απο 20w.

----------

